# Hobble Creek Success



## Spinfreak (Mar 1, 2009)

We have been out in Hobble Creek in the Canyon and having good success using spinners. Wondering if anyone else has been out and had success.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Enjoy it while you can. If HB 187 passes, hobble creek will be locked up to fishermen. The majority of land the LH fork and some of the RH Fork runs through is private. Say good-bye to this great fishery.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Spinfreak said:


> We have been out in Hobble Creek in the Canyon and having good success using spinners. Wondering if anyone else has been out and had success.


It is good fishing... and while I've never fished the left fork (because it is all private) the lower stretches of the Right Fork have some good access on public ground that won't be going anywhere. Spinners have always worked well for me there... try a soft plastic minnow in the deeper holes too.... you might wind up with some nice big surprises.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'll vouch for the plastics on Hobble Creek. Even in super murky waters, I've had success there with them. That being said, you can't go wrong with a nightcrawler either.

Try fishing in town for some uneducated browns. Behind the police station is a good spot is you can get past the thorny bushes.


----------



## Spinfreak (Mar 1, 2009)

Great Suggestions that I looking forward to trying those out. 
I have never tried the minnows but I will. I have tried a nightcrawler but I think the presentation was not right. I got a lot of sweeps but not hit. It was a little frustrating to see the fish come after it and then not take it. I was using about a inch long section of worm on a #12 hook. How do you present it with success? Curious on that. 
Glad to see that there are some folks out there that enjoy the small Hobble Creek experience as much as I have.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I fished it last week and got two in an hour. Man those things jump!! I fished the lower section but my favorite is up on the beaver dams quite a ways up the rt fork. Have you been up that high?


----------



## Spinfreak (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the good report that is encouraging. For the most part I sneek trips into the canyon when I can get them. I have spent most of my time between the catch basin and the golf course (only 15 min from the house). I did recently get into the section across from Springville High. We got into several fish just not as large. My neighbor "the natural" and I are planning a trip up the rt fork this week. I have not been up that far to date. Actually looking forward to it. 
Best fish to date came from the water by the pump house half way up to the golf course. 15" or so. 
And yes they jump out like mad!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

If you want to use nightcrawlers, get a worm threader (like $2 - basically a thin hollow tube and a handle) and slide an entire nightcrawler onto the hook, over the knot, and up the line.

No weights unless the current is strong. In that case, a couple of split shots about 18 inches up the line. Cast up and gently bounce down.

In slower current without weight, just toss into a nice looking spot and let it drift. I like eddies behind large obstacles the best. Undercuts, too.

Good luck.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

My grandfather used to own some property up the canyon, and the fishing was always great. I always used small spinners. There are some surprisingly big fish in there.


----------



## Spinfreak (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been using 1/32 oz PMs and Size 0 mepps. They have pulled out some sweet fish. Tiger Halo pattern has been best. I like the thumbnail pic Jigz. Pretty Cool.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hit it tonight for an hour or two after work. It was a BLAST tonight!! The water is slightly up from last time. I got about 13-15 browns and seriously, these fish fought harder that any browns I have caught for their size. Lures today were a F5 black and silver Rapala and a number 2 blue fox. May hit it tomorrow night for a bit. I didnt take my camera but got pics of three of them on my phone before it DIED!! :evil: 
Fish were between 12 and 16 inches and around 3 pounds :wink: That was for you PBH. haha
[attachment=2:36nfra4x]0319091846.jpg[/attachment:36nfra4x]
[attachment=1:36nfra4x]d.jpg[/attachment:36nfra4x]
[attachment=0:36nfra4x]0319091913.jpg[/attachment:36nfra4x]


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice fish for such a small creek! Where is the place? Provo area?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

cane2477 said:


> Nice fish for such a small creek! Where is the place? Provo area?


haha thanks. I did catch two that were bigger but the phone died. It is smack dab in between Provo and Spanish fork canyons. You take the second springville exit going south and head east towards the obvious canyon there. The lower section from the retention basin up is the best section as far as I have seen. Up higher the stream is even smaller.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Rocked em again tonight. My wife, Michelle, wanted to fish so I fitted her up with my breathables. This was the first time she had waded but she did great and managed 3 fish. We caught about 15 total and missed a lot more. They were a little smaller this time but still a lot of fun. I am loving that lower stretch!! We tried to get higher up the rt fork but that gate is still closed. Anyone know when they open it?
[attachment=2:19ojb1ja]P1020229.jpg[/attachment:19ojb1ja]
[attachment=1:19ojb1ja]P1020236.jpg[/attachment:19ojb1ja]
[attachment=0:19ojb1ja]P1020231.jpg[/attachment:19ojb1ja]


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, no...now your wife is fishing-watch out! Outstanding, that last fish is a beaut. :mrgreen:


----------



## Spinfreak (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know that I have ever seen anyone use a rapala on this stretch of the Hobble Creek before. Looks like they work alright. Nice pics. Some of the smaller fish are less likely to hit on a bait that is slightly larger. Soft bait minnow on a spin bait seems to weed some of them out.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Browns like rapalas but its a fine line on where you can use them on that stream. What I do is tie on a snap swivel and throw a blue fox the majority of the time and when I get to slower water I switch them out quick and cast that up. A medium retrieve with a snap every so often drives the bigger ones nuts.


----------



## Spinfreak (Mar 1, 2009)

One soft bait I tried was a PM 3/8 oz minnow with a spinner. I have caught some decent size fish in the deeper holes. I really thought that some of the smaller fish would avoid this size of set up but it turns out that the size of the fish varied as much as with the smaller baits (spinners), who knew. I have yet to dunk a worm in this area but there are some deeper and slower sections that it might work.?


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Has anyone fished the catch basin below the golf course?? Anything in there??


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Jackalope said:


> Has anyone fished the catch basin below the golf course?? Anything in there??


They plant it with bows every year. I have only fished it once. It was when I got my first float tube and wanted to try it out somewhere close. The basin is dry most the year so no big fish establish themselves there.

The river holds bigger fish that are not all hatchery fish. Not natives but not this years planters either. If you want to fish the basin, wait till July and go on the far side near where the bushes are in the water. Just toss out half a crawler under a bobber and you will be busy all morning. Hope that helps.

Some times the local wildlife (aka the girls from springville) will even come to tan on the shores. They have a little ******* in them so they always get excited when you catch one. :mrgreen: Haha fun memories...


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Your pictures bring back memories. I used to fish that same stretch all the time back in the day. Had my first 100+ fish day there and would catch Browns up to 20". I haven't fished it since they put in the bike path. I'd hate to see it now as popular as it seems to be. Used to be a quiet little spot.


----------



## Spinfreak (Mar 1, 2009)

This section of Hobble creek is still quite tranquil as far as fishing traffic. There are certainly more people in the area with the walking path and all yet I have been on this stretch quite a few times in past months and have yet to see another person in the water. There are still plenty of wild fish that are good size. I think that a lot of people in this area prefer the larger fish of say, the Provo or Diamond Fork. Don't get me wrong I love to fly fish these sections when I get a day that works. Hobble Creek is just good because I can get out and enjoy a few hours outdoors and get home before the brown hits the fan (and I am not talking fish)  

As far as the catch basin at the mouth of the canyon is concerned it is usually stocked near the end of April. There is a report on the wildlife resource website that will tell you when they plant and where (for example Salem pond was stocked with a few hundred rainbow two days ago). I can echo NorTah by saying that the action is usually better after it is stocked. Some fish stay in the area until the water fills up (like it is now) and my son was able to pull out a nice fish out of there two weeks ago although is was pretty slow. Usually worm or power bait will produce a good day with some action on the poles.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great post here. I haven't fished Hobble Creek in decades. The family of my ex lived in the area so I had reason to be there. These pics and reports give me a reason to return. Thanks.


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

wheres hobble creek?


----------



## Spinfreak (Mar 1, 2009)

Between Provo and Spanish Fork Canyon.


----------

